# gOS: Kriege meine WLAN-Karte nicht installiert



## we3dm4n (6. Januar 2010)

Ich hoffe hier laufen ein paar User rum, die sich mehr mit Linux und seinen verschiedenen Distris auskennen als ich.

Ich bin in dem Bereich Linux als OS ein absoluter Neuling. Dazu gekommen bin ich durch mein Netbook von ASUS, den Eee PC 4G. Hatte darauf erst XP Prof., wollte mich dann aber mal an was Neues wagen und bin auf gOS gestoßen, was wohl auf Ubuntu basieren soll.

Nun aber zu meinem Problem:
Ich bekomme meine integrierte WLAN-Karte nicht installiert. Gebe ich iwconfig ein wird mir auch nicht angezeigt.

Ich habe schon so einige Foren durchstöbert und versucht nach deren Anleitungen zu agieren, doch mein Problem wurde dadurch wohl nicht wirklich gelöst.

Den Befehl weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr genau, ich glaube lspci oder so ähnlich zeigt ja die vorhandene Hardware an. Dort wird die WLAN Karte (Atheros AR5BXB63) auch angezeigt.




Bitte helft mir, ich verzweifel hier schon langsam.


MfG
we3dm4n


----------



## riedochs (6. Januar 2010)

HOW TO - Atheros AR 5007/AR5BXB63 - WLAN - Ubuntu-Forum & Kubuntu-Forum | www.Ubuntu-Forum.de

WLAN AR5BXB63 trotz MadWifi-Wiki nicht verstanden ? Forum ? ubuntuusers.de

Ansonsten waere es schoen zu wissen welche Distri du benutzt


----------



## Jakob (6. Januar 2010)

hatte bei Ubuntu auch das problem, mit opensuse klappt jetzt alles perfekt, auch nach einer 2 tägigen Einarbeitungszeit!


----------



## we3dm4n (6. Januar 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> HOW TO - Atheros AR 5007/AR5BXB63 - WLAN - Ubuntu-Forum & Kubuntu-Forum | www.Ubuntu-Forum.de
> 
> WLAN AR5BXB63 trotz MadWifi-Wiki nicht verstanden ? Forum ? ubuntuusers.de
> 
> Ansonsten waere es schoen zu wissen welche Distri du benutzt



Habe ich doch gesagt: gOS 3.1

und das basiert glaube ich auf Ubuntu.

Hier die Seite dazu und schonmal vielen vielen Dank für die Links, werde mich da mal durcharbeiten.
Good OS - gOS and Cloud operating systems


----------



## dot (6. Januar 2010)

Falls er beim _make_ meckern sollte ggf. die Kernelsources per Paketmanager nachinstallieren.


----------



## we3dm4n (6. Januar 2010)

So habe mich mal durch beide Thread gearbeitet, nur leider schein der madwifi Link von da nicht mehr zu funktionieren. Selbst die Hauptseite ist offline.

Auf anderen Seiten gibt es das leider nicht mehr. Was nun?


----------



## Bauer87 (7. Januar 2010)

Die Seite scheint online zu sein:
madwifi-project.org - Trac

Das Ubuntuusers-Wiki linkt direkt auf diese Seite hier:
snapshots.madwifi.org: madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6
Das scheint dann der benötigte Sourcecode zu sein.


----------



## we3dm4n (7. Januar 2010)

Danke für den Hinweis, anscheinend hat sich die Internetadresse nur geändert.

Werde das jetzt nochmal probieren.


@dot
Du scheinst ein Hellseher zu sein. Er meckert beim Befehl "make".
Nur wie mache ich das genau mit diesem Nachinstallieren der Kernelsources...ist absolutes Neuland für mich.

Das hier meckert er:
marvin@mmmPC:~/madwifi-0.9.4$ make
/bin/sh: cc: not found
Makefile.inc:81: *** Cannot detect kernel version - please check compiler and KERNELPATH. Stop.


----------



## Bauer87 (7. Januar 2010)

Vielleicht kannst du einfach cc eingeben und er sagt dir, was du installieren musst. Ist zumindest bei Ubuntu so.

Ansonsten dürfte build-essential alles enthalten, was du brauchst.


----------



## we3dm4n (9. Januar 2010)

Er meldet mir, dass "cc" nicht gefunden wurde.


Bitte nicht vergessen, dass ich absolut keine Ahnung von Linux habe...selbst so einfache Sache scheine ich nicht hinzukriegen...oder liegt es an gOS?


Ich komme hier einfach nicht weiter, bedanke mich trotzdem schonmal 1000-mal für eure Hilfe!!

@dot
meld dich doch nochmal bitte.


----------



## dot (9. Januar 2010)

Vllt. mit

sudo apt-get install kernel-sources-uname -r

Aber ob es danach funktioniert bleibt fraglich, darum finde ich solche Dritt-Treiber immer herrlich. Bauen nur gegen bestimmte Kernelversionen, die Patches funktionieren nicht, etc.


----------



## Bauer87 (10. Januar 2010)

Hier ist CC im Ubuntu-Repository. Wenn die Pakete in gOS genau so heißen, kannst du ein davon installieren.


----------



## we3dm4n (10. Januar 2010)

Leider meldet er mir immer, dass er die besagten Pakete nicht gefunden hat.

Habe jetzt herausgefunden, dass gOs auf Ubuntu 8.04 "Hardy Heron" basiert. 


@Bauer
Der Link ist ok, aber wie installiere ich so Sachen (irgendein spez. Befehl)?


----------



## Bauer87 (11. Januar 2010)

Mit

```
sudo apt-get inatall $paketname
```
wirst du wohl glücklich werden. Mausschubser verwenden auch gerne synaptic, wobei das auch wieder installiert werden muss.

PS: Warum überhaupt gOS? Wenn es wirklich so alt ist, wirst du bei einer aktuellen Distribution wahrscheinlich weniger Probleme haben.


----------



## we3dm4n (11. Januar 2010)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Mit
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get inatall $paketname
> ...



Vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antworten.


Nun ich finde das Aussehen von gOS echt super, wüsste da jetzt so schnell keine Alternativen, ihr denn?


----------



## Bauer87 (11. Januar 2010)

Das ist ein stinknormales Linux mit Enlightenment und schickem Skin. Das solltest du mit fast jeder aktuellen Distri (und ggf. etwas Handarbeit) hin bekommen. Dieses MacOS-like Dock hab ich z.B. schon auf vielen LAN gesehen. (Linux-LANs rocken. Auf jedem Bildschirm ist was individuelles zu sehen.)


----------



## dot (11. Januar 2010)

Z.B. Linux Docks – 5 Mac OS X Docks for Ubuntu and Other Linux Distros | Internetling

Ich persoenlich wuerde lieber auch auf eine weit verbreitete Distribution gehen, die dazu noch recht aktuell ist. Auszer du weist was du tust und oder hast Zeit & Musze dir bei Fehlern selber zu helfen.


----------

